# Guy buys $200 million in Ansel Adams negatives for $45



## PJL (Jul 27, 2010)

Experts: Ansel Adams photos found at garage sale worth $200 million - CNN.com

I wonder when you'll see him on Pawn Stars or Antiques Roadshow.

Seriously, some people have all the luck.


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 27, 2010)

PJL said:


> Experts: Ansel Adams photos found at garage sale worth $200 million - CNN.com
> 
> I wonder when you'll see him on Pawn Stars or Antiques Roadshow.
> 
> Seriously, some people have all the luck.


 
OMG...OMG!!!

I want $200 million.

In related news: Michael Jackson nose found at flea market worth $300 million - CNN.com


----------



## FemFugler (Jul 27, 2010)

I bet the person who sold to him is kicking themselves now for that... if they even remember that is. This is why you should always google/ebay/whatever your junk before selling it or giving it to the homeless or whatever.


----------

